# Bragging on my "Cadence" LOL



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a good girl. Congratulations to you for making learning fun.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is great! Keep the great work going. You can also practice high five, commands at a distance, recall, and when she is ready maybe do some agility and obedience.


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you both! Thanks for the ideas also! High five sounds like a fun one to try!! LOL


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I would work on "leave it" if you can - I have found it to be VERY helpful at keeping Flora away from rabbit turds (yuck).


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

OH! Great idea!! Leave it would be great too!! I have taught her "drop it"....but she only does it sometimes!! LOL


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, Flora doesn't always "leave it" either.  When it's an especially yummy item (like oh, say, a piece of a dead rabbit, uck), she pays me absolutely no mind.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

for sure I would teach drop it, leave it, take it (as in pick it up), bring it, find it, watch me, and coming from farther and farther away.
Then, start teaching the names of items, such as ball, bone, bed, crate, etc. Dogs can learn a huge number of words, you can teach her to identify each of her toys. That forms the foundation for things like "find the ball", or "bring the bone", and the sky's the limit to what you can have her do.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

You got a lot of them covered, can't think of another one right now..LOL


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

*OH....thanks!! Those are good ideas! My brother's cocker spaniel did that! He would tell her to go get her pink bear, ball, nubby, woobie, etc...and she would go get em!! LOL I am currently working on training her to understand "go to bed" when I want her to get in her crate! She goes in and walks back out though. I can't get her to stay in it without shutting the door! Guess that will take more time!! *


----------



## Sparky's Sidekick (Nov 7, 2007)

Does she walk nicely on a leash? Just a thought.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

You can also teach her to do all that stuff in different places - which will be harder for her. Getting her out to busy, urban areas will be great socialization - and early socialization is critical for an emotionally-blanced adult dog!

Keep up the great work!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Great job!

You could also work on Come. And use distractions as she gets it! Socialize Socialize Socialize!!!! Take her into pet friendly stores and teach her how to ride in the car safely.

When she is old enough, I would sign up for a Puppy Kindergarten class. She may also do well in AKC's S.T.A.R. Puppy Program. It is a great way to start training your puppy.

See this link: https://www.akc.org/starpuppy/

Happy Training!
Emily


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Another extremely useful command is "wait." I use it when we're crossing the street, when I'm taking off Rookie's collar, when I open the outside door, etc. I use the command "wait" as well as a hand signal, waving my hand in front of Rookie's face like a swinging gate. It allows me to open a door without Rookie rushing through it ahead of me.


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

I liked teaching my pup his left and right. For instance show me your right and he lifts his right paw.....show me your left and he lifts his left. I also like working on doing commands in reverse....for instance...a lot of people will teach sit and then go to a down. I like then from a down teach the dog to sit then to stand from a down. Also I like to teach the dog to get into the down position from a stand. Teaching fun little tricks is great too. Like walk through your legs or high five. Spinning in a circle, heeling, targeting....the possibility are endless....sometimes I will sit there and try and think of different things to teach a dog. I like the clicker for shaping behaviors.....


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Great ideas! Just a little UPDATE! LOL..... I taught her how do give "HI FIVE" in all of 10mins. She still has it down today! She also was learning..."GO TO BED" and she seems to have it down also...but won't stay there!! LMAO! "ROLL OVER" is the hardest for her...cause she is so stocky!! LOL 

I forgot who mentioned what...but...I do take her with me in the car alot...(she loves it) and I do take her to Petsmart, Parks, and she does walk well on the leash! She is a truely AMAZING dog! I can't believe that she is soooo young and yet soooo smart!! I do plan to put her in puppy training.....however, I am looking into some place that teaches more then what she already knows. She is a very laid back, social girl....and LOVES cats, dogs, kids, and EVERYONE! I don't know if I got "LUCKY" or if this is what "Goldens" are all about.....but I LOVE HER TO PIECES!!!


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

luvmydog2 said:


> Cadence is a little over 10wks and so far, she can ..... SIT, DOWN, SHAKE AND ROLLOVER!! She is so smart and just like a little sponge! I am working on "STAY" now....but after that....what else can I teach her? She seems to love to learn, and I don't know what else you teach a dog! LOL Anyway....just wanted to share her progress, I can't believe how smart she is!



What a smart girl (and a good owner to be training her so young)  Give her a HIGH FIVE for me!


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

LOL... I will do that!! I know you can't wait to get RUMMY home!! He looks so much like Cadence did when we first saw her at 6wks. She didn't get to come home til 8wks. Its not long now though!! He will be here before you know it!


----------



## caddis (Dec 1, 2008)

kdmarsh said:


> I would work on "leave it" if you can - I have found it to be VERY helpful at keeping Flora away from rabbit turds (yuck).


Puppy kibbles :yuck: . This summer is going to be all out war on the rabbits at my house. Seems like for every bunny I relocate 10 more show up.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

luvmydog2 said:


> Thanks everyone! Great ideas! Just a little UPDATE! LOL..... I taught her how do give "HI FIVE" in all of 10mins. She still has it down today! She also was learning..."GO TO BED" and she seems to have it down also...but won't stay there!! LMAO! "ROLL OVER" is the hardest for her...cause she is so stocky!! LOL
> 
> I forgot who mentioned what...but...I do take her with me in the car alot...(she loves it) and I do take her to Petsmart, Parks, and she does walk well on the leash! She is a truely AMAZING dog! I can't believe that she is soooo young and yet soooo smart!! I do plan to put her in puppy training.....however, I am looking into some place that teaches more then what she already knows. She is a very laid back, social girl....and LOVES cats, dogs, kids, and EVERYONE! I don't know if I got "LUCKY" or if this is what "Goldens" are all about.....but I LOVE HER TO PIECES!!!


Wow! What a smart little girl you have!  Just a thought, even if the puppy classes teach things that she already knows, it may be good to still enroll her in a class. You never know how she will work around distractions including a class of bouncy puppies!  Plus, many puppy classes give the pups off lead socialization time so they learn how to play nicely with others.

My girl Layla went to puppy class and, like your girl, was very advanced for her age. Layla ended up testing out of Beginners Obedience (the next level offered at my club) and started her Novice Obedience training.

Have fun and keep up the good work!
Emily


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Goldengirl.... Thats a good point!! I know she plays well with all the neighbor dogs...(everyone has one or more!! LOL) but it might be like a "puppy play date" if nothing else!! LOL I think she may be able to move up to another level too! I will call tomorrow and get her started, I think!
 Thanks!!


----------



## Phiddler (Sep 1, 2008)

luvmydog2 said:


> I don't know what else you teach a dog!


It is never too early to start a musical instrument


----------

